# Tuna Fishing Venice



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

The tuna fishing has been about as good as it gets the past week. It went from mostly a slow bite to wide open. But there have been a few changes as well since early June, which usually take place about this time. For one thing, the species of fish that tuna fish feed on have become abundant in the area, and of course, the fish move in to feed, and so on. This has made for some fairly easy fishing offshore. Mahi are still around but definitely not one of our better summers of catching them, same goes for wahoo. Red Snapper—enough said. The mangrove snapper have really shown up this year, usually by now it has hit its peak and they become a little tougher to find but not this year. Cobia are getting more plentiful by the day. Nothing really crazy to report this go around. It has been just steady fishing lately without too much interference from anything else. We have had a little weather the past few days but we have had over a month of flat calm seas and no clouds. We actually needed the rain. Tomorrow should be a better day and we will be back after the fish. Should be a great weekend and will report next week. We’ve got open boats this upcoming week and next if anyone wants to chase some tuna. Enjoy the pics. from the past few days.

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720

www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------

